# My First Darkroom Results



## sillyphaunt (Jan 23, 2005)

I finally got some of my negs scanned in. The scanner really does not do them justice, The prints look much much better.. but I wanted so share.. this is the first batch of film that I have done the entire process myself, from shooting to developing to printing.. I was so proud. Somehow no one else was as excited as I was 






















The last is my fav, when I printed it the contrast is much better and the face on the figure is a lot clearer. I was just estatic to get a clear print.

I am working on getting that lens (thanks ksmatt for the help), and will maybe have some other prints to share soon.

My question, do any of you buy paper/film in bulk? Where do you buy from? The only paper available around here is Kodak Semi-Matt and Glossy.. its okay for prints for assignments, but I'd like something better for things I'm going to keep.

Thanks for looking...


----------



## aggiezach (Jan 24, 2005)

Welcome to the dark side... I mean room! Welcome to the dark room! Those are great prints yo! I can't wait to get my DR back up to par! Almost have everything ready! 

I usually by paper in the 25 sheet packs. I don't go through that much all that fast so its easy for that small ammount to last a while for me. I like to experiment with different brands. So far I haven't really found a favorite yet, so I too am looking for advice in this area  I tend to prefer the FB papers though! 

As for film, I just started bulk rolling my own and IT IS AWESOME! I got a 100' roll of HP5+ for like $25! I got my bulk roller on ebay for $10 including shipping. So I would try there, but be careful and try to get one that is relatively new! I then got the canisters and stuff from B&H. It was like .60 cents per canister and then 1.00 for 5 plastic containers for the rolled film. Seriously, it is the best investment I've made so far! I love being able to have rolls of 12-15 shots. Although you can go up to 36!  

Again welcome to the Dark!

Zach


----------



## ksmattfish (Jan 24, 2005)

sillyphaunt said:
			
		

> do any of you buy paper/film in bulk? Where do you buy from? The only paper available around here is Kodak Semi-Matt and Glossy.. its okay for prints for assignments, but I'd like something better for things I'm going to keep.



I think that you will find most available papers similar to what Kodak offers.  There are a few brands that offer some different stuff (check out Orie's recennt post).  Are you using RC or fiber?  I definately prefer the feel of fiber when I'm holding it in my hands, and it's considered more archival when processed properly, but behind glass in a frame it pretty much looks the same as RC.

I buy most a lot of my film and paper from Freestyle.  You can get 100' rolls of 35mm film, 100 sheet boxes of 4x5 film, and 100 and 250 sheet boxes of 8x10 paper.  I like the Arista brand they offer.  The stuff labeled Arista Pro is almost surely Ilford under a different label, and the stuff labeled Arista.EDU is probably Forte brand.


----------



## terri (Jan 24, 2005)

Congrats on your first roll!!    :cheer:   You're right; no one is going to understand how BIG a deal it is except your fellow freaks here.     

The only papers the two big photography stores in my city stock now are Kodak and Ilford.....I use a lot of Agfa 118 and buy it online - Freestyle, B&H Photo, places like that.  

I love to have a lot of the Agfa on hand so buy the 100-sheet pack.  But just for the fun of trying different papers, I buy the minimum, which is easy to do online.   

Have fun!


----------



## ahelg (Feb 5, 2005)

I really like pictures three and four. They're so simple yet look really good.


----------

